# Yamashiro/ Magdeburg collision



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2008/oct/26/usforeignpolicy-cuba

Unbelievably, I listened to Ken Livingston (BBC News Night 17th) confrm this as a C.I.A. plot!!!

(I had piloted the Yamashiro Maru from Antwerp and had handed over to the river piot some 30 minutes earlier)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Hard to believe that there was no inquiry (as stated in the article). There is always an inquiry, even if it's a whitewash.

The CIA did lots of wacky things - didn't they try to kill Castro with an exploding cigar? Do you reckon the river pilot was a CIA man, Hugh?

John T

PS I heard that the bus service in Cuba is stiil rubbish.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Jack Anderson, Washington Post jounalist started this legend!
I recall having to spend an extra night in Antwerp on account of the Yamashiro Maru being delayed coasting from Liverpool on account of bad weather.

Fog definitely thickened as we approached Gravesend and I can remember all bedlam breaking out in Gravesend Reach as I relaxed in the Clarendon Hotel.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Hugh,
What have you been able to make of the cause of that collision?

I could, though, understand why the CIA would want to sink a load of Leyland buses - they were amongst the best around in 1964.

p.s. I'll bet the Cubans are still running 'em.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Pete D Pirate said:


> Hugh,
> What have you been able to make of the cause of that collision?
> 
> I could, though, understand why the CIA would want to sink a load of Leyland buses - they were amongst the best around in 1964.
> ...


 No more than what is contained in my first post; out of my district and I neverr knew, or met, either of the River pilots.


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

*Lashings*

The times when passing the keeled-over Magdeburg in the river, and seeing those buses still securely in place on deck, I thought the sight a good advertisement for the rigging firm who carried out the lashing!

Keith


----------



## PeterMoore (Jul 27, 2014)

Aberdonian said:


> The times when passing the keeled-over Magdeburg in the river, and seeing those buses still securely in place on deck, I thought the sight a good advertisement for the rigging firm who carried out the lashing!
> 
> Keith


Tilbury in the background...


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Try this:- https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ssl#q=MARINE+ACCIDENTS+THAMES+YAMASHIRO+MARU+


----------



## GROWLER (Sep 19, 2010)

Keith our Aberdonian mentions the quality of the lashing .
There are extensive comments in past postings from our now departed friend
Stan Mayes who was more than a little involved in the securing of deck cargo on the MAGDEBURG for White,s riggers.


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

Some of those buses that sank into the Thames, later served as race-car transporters for a well-known (at the time) Formula One team.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Didn't she get lost in the bay when being towed away, maybe the CIA was to blame for the bad weather to,seen her quite a lot when on a Norwegian ship (North Star) working Jamaica and back every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

billmaca said:


> Didn't she get lost in the bay when being towed away, maybe the CIA was to blame for the bad weather to,seen her quite a lot when on a Norwegian ship (North Star) working Jamaica and back every 3 weeks or so.


 Ask Ken Livingston, he would know!


----------

